# Another Tool In Our Dog Food Box!!!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Doing my usual cruising around the net found another place that gives dog food reviews.........Dog Food Reviews - Coupons and Recalls 2015
I have always used Dogfood Advisor but it is always nice to have another tool in my box!

What I liked about this site is that they also included where the food is manufactured at and by whom!:eating:

P.S. If you scroll down the right side of this page you will be able to find most major brands of food & the review of it!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

MollyMuiMa, thank you so much for sharing this helpful link! I agree, it's good to have additional tools. You are so sweet to post it here .


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Bookmarked! Thank you for finding this site for us. It's too bad neither site can tell us if it tastes good to the animal! The choices available to us are daunting and I appreciate these review resources. No one wants to feed their pet junk food.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Awesome I'm having a hard time choosing what brand to use... The one she is on isn't in stores as far as I know...


----------

